# Hilti HT150 Epoxy Adhesive



## Ross C (Feb 16, 2010)

Do any of my fellow board members have experience with this product that can offer some advice?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Is that the two-part expoxy? We used truck loads of it when I worked as a union carpenter. It works great, but the hole must be clean. Blow out, wire brush, blow out.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah lots, what do you want to know? Fast cure right?

It dispenses easy and cures really fast so don't screw around. Once you start keep squeezing, if you put your gun down for a few minutes you will be loading a new mixing tip on the stuff cures so fast.

I blow out the holes with compressed air, give em a quick scrub, then blast again. Get all your holes prepared and start pumping the stuff in. I bury the nozzle then start to draw out as I squeeze. Shove your rod in there and give it a twist. After you do a few holes you will get the knack of how much to pump in.


----------



## Ross C (Feb 16, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> Yeah lots, what do you want to know? Fast cure right?
> 
> It dispenses easy and cures really fast so don't screw around. Once you start keep squeezing, if you put your gun down for a few minutes you will be loading a new mixing tip on the stuff cures so fast.
> 
> I blow out the holes with compressed air, give em a quick scrub, then blast again. Get all your holes prepared and start pumping the stuff in. I bury the nozzle then start to draw out as I squeeze. Shove your rod in there and give it a twist. After you do a few holes you will get the knack of how much to pump in.


My issue is getting the dispensing started. We use epoxy all the time with foundation cracks but that stuff comes in hard plastic dispensers that load into the gun. This hilti epoxy is in a soft dispenser. The instructions say not to puncture it manually but I feel the unit is going to pop before the epoxy starts dispensing.

My apologies for the ignorance  This is the very first time I have had to use this stuff...


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

The first time I ever used it , I didn't set the rod in fast enough and had to go back and redrill the expoxy out.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

You got the bags. They should slide in a plastic tube. Once in agreat while one will blow, but since it dosn't mix, easy to clean.


----------



## Ross C (Feb 16, 2010)

Gary H said:


> The first time I ever used it , I didn't set the rod in fast enough and had to go back and redrill the expoxy out.


hahaha, wow that stuff does set fast. This will be an interesting learning experience.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Ross C said:


> My issue is getting the dispensing started. We use epoxy all the time with foundation cracks but that stuff comes in hard plastic dispensers that load into the gun. This hilti epoxy is in a soft dispenser. The instructions say not to puncture it manually but I feel the unit is going to pop before the epoxy starts dispensing.
> 
> My apologies for the ignorance  This is the very first time I have had to use this stuff...


Don't puncture it, the twin-tube Hilti sausage gun pops them open no problem.

The caulking gun tubes that have the two types are a pain to dispense. After you use a sausage gun you will never ever look back. Just to note I use the manual gun not the battery one.



Gary H said:


> The first time I ever used it , I didn't set the rod in fast enough and had to go back and redrill the expoxy out.


Yeah that was the first lesson I learned too...:laughing:


----------



## Ross C (Feb 16, 2010)

Gary H said:


> You got the bags. They should slide in a plastic tube. Once in agreat while one will blow, but since it dosn't mix, easy to clean.


I have a MD 2000 epoxy gun that came with what looks like something to load the bags in but the damn things don't fit


----------



## Ross C (Feb 16, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> Don't puncture it, the twin-tube Hilti sausage gun pops them open no problem.
> 
> The caulking gun tubes that have the two types are a pain to dispense. After you use a sausage gun you will never ever look back. Just to note I use the manual gun not the battery one.
> 
> ...


So the epoxy dispensing bags get loaded directly into the gun and the pressure should pop them to dispense as I expect them to?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Ross C said:


> I have a MD 2000 epoxy gun that came with what looks like something to load the bags in but the damn things don't fit


You probably have the wrong gun, I have the 2500 which is made for the 500ml sausages. It has a plastic loading tube that they just slide into. Is your gun made for the 330ml ones?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Ross C said:


> So the epoxy dispensing bags get loaded directly into the gun and the pressure should pop them to dispense as I expect them to?


Yup, drop em in and get pumping, its easy as pie.

I should mention there is fast and slow cure...I always used fast.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Ross C said:


> hahaha, wow that stuff does set fast. This will be an interesting learning experience.


I was a first year appertince carpenter when i did that. And to add insult to injury, i got a sledge hammer and tried to pound it in. The crew I started with didn't let me live that down until I found something else to amuse them with.


----------



## Ross C (Feb 16, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> You probably have the wrong gun, I have the 2500 which is made for the 500ml sausages. It has a plastic loading tube that they just slide into. Is your gun made for the 330ml ones?


Give me a few mins and I will try to post some pics.


----------



## Ross C (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok now that I have looked at it closer it looks like it's just that spacer ring that is preventing it from sliding into the tube. Do I just need to break out that spacer and then it will work as I expect?:laughing:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I never broke out any rings on mine...:blink:

It does not just drop in there eh?


----------



## Ross C (Feb 16, 2010)

ouch...had the bag dispenser BACKWARDS. Now it loads. Thnks guys for talking me though it. I got some good info and a good dose of me being my own worst enemy


----------



## Ross C (Feb 16, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> I never broke out any rings on mine...:blink:
> 
> It does not just drop in there eh?



It does when you face it the correct way 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

What size is that cartridge? (in ml or oz)


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey I did that too, the first time i used it. Once you get it right, that thing works sweet.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Ross C (Feb 16, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> What size is that cartridge? (in ml or oz)


330 ml


----------



## Ross C (Feb 16, 2010)

Gary H said:


> Hey I did that too, the first time i used it. Once you get it right, that thing works sweet.


I got no problems laughing at myself :thumbup:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

The difference between you and me is I would have figured out I was looking at the bottom right after I broke the plastic ring off. :laughing:


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Ross C said:


> I got no problems laughing at myself :thumbup:


Thats why we all use code names.:thumbup: Damn, I just looked at my name and I used my real one.


----------



## Ross C (Feb 16, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> The difference between you and me is I would have figured out I was looking at the bottom right after I broke the plastic ring off. :laughing:



Well I did post this problem to a public forum...:whistling


----------



## Ross C (Feb 16, 2010)

Gary H said:


> Thats why we all use code names.:thumbup: Damn, I just looked at my name and I used my real one.


We are in the same boat :thumbsup:


----------



## cairnstone (Oct 26, 2008)

Should have had a union carpenter help you :clap:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Ross C said:


> Do any of my fellow board members have experience with this product that can offer some advice?
> Thanks in advance!


 I like to put a hose on the end of my air squirter about 4' long so I.m not breathing so much of that crap.



Gary H said:


> The first time I ever used it , I didn't set the rod in fast enough and had to go back and redrill the expoxy out.


Ha:laughing: I was used to the Simpson stuff went around and filled all the holes then went to poke the all thread in and the stuff was hard as Morning wood Had to redrill we All learn:laughing:


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I like to put a hose on the end of my air squirter about 4' long so I.m not breathing so much of that crap.
> 
> 
> Ha:laughing: I was used to the Simpson stuff went around and filled all the holes then went to poke the all thread in and the stuff was hard as Morning wood Had to redrill we All learn:laughing:


Redrilling wouldn't be the worst part...

it's the cost of the crap.

Luckily I'm anal about installing things per manufacturer's specs and read everything beforehand. Never had to drill it out :thumbup:


----------



## cairnstone (Oct 26, 2008)

I was on a bridge job putting on handrail. The epoxy that we used was awful for setting time. You had to have a guy constently dispensing a little bit or it would harden in the mixing tube we are talking 5 minutes and we went through caes of the stuff


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

I just did 20 5/8" anchor bolts 7" embedment and it took 5 tubes at $35 a piece.
Also read your plans most retrofit application require a special inspection while you are installing.
Also be sure the epoxy you are using meets the engineers spec.'s most of the time the Simpson stuff doesn't meet it especially if you are installing in cold weather.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

bconley said:


> I just did 20 5/8" anchor bolts 7" embedment and it took 5 tubes at $35 a piece.
> Also read your plans most retrofit application require a special inspection while you are installing.
> Also be sure the epoxy you are using meets the engineers spec.'s most of the time the Simpson stuff doesn't meet it especially if you are installing in cold weather.


Last job was 112 holes for 5/8" rebar and never checked the price on it before I gave _my_ price, just added a couple hundred....

turned out to be more like $1k :sad:


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

Inner10 said:


> Shove your rod in there and give it a twist. After you do a few holes you will get the knack of how much to pump in.



:laughing:


----------



## cairnstone (Oct 26, 2008)

Winchester said:


> Last job was 112 holes for 5/8" rebar and never checked the price on it before I gave _my_ price, just added a couple hundred....
> 
> turned out to be more like $1k :sad:


Ouch I have done that before. Was on a bigger commercial industrial job and the estimator missed a zero in the take off on the amount of anchors needed. A truck load of anchors showed up and only one box of hilti hit. I called the office and talk to my PM and get the opps and other nasty words. We tried to get the spec changed to anchor groute but it was a no go. I did get a bunch of free guns out of hilti though


----------

